# ATTN d.i.y. bands wanting shows in oklahoma city



## big trash

i book punk shows here in oklahoma city.. so if you need a show here, we have a shared email you can write to, [email protected] ... i like booking acoustic punk and crust / hardcore / lofi pop punk stuff but i may be able to point you in the right direction if you play a different style. we also have contacts for a few cities close to hear if you need them! thanks.

*D.I.Y. ONLY* sadly we actually get hit up by corporate acts sometimes.


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH

this man is obviously lying. everyone knows there aren't any "cities" in oklahoma.


----------



## RedJem

Awesome, I've been looking to hook up with promoters since moving out to OK. I'm not in the city, but I wanna go to shows. Whos playing when?


----------



## stayhighlovelife

yeah man theres not too many shows at here but this is the list so far
that you might be into 
in oklahoma city on may 8th black death all stars 
on june 5th in oklahoma city a pop punk band from plan it x records will be here
at the conservatory in okc on may 25th mdc will be there 
and june 1st the subhumans at the same place
and for some reason andrew jackson jihad is playing there also on june 30th

the first two are not at a ceratain venue yet possibly outside or houseparty and yeah man theres a venue in norman thats called the opolis its more of a trendy kid place but have some indie bands that arent too bad and this weekend is them norman music festival for the weekend its got mad mad local afew not local musicians id hit it up if you get that way not too much happens here honestly but its cool when things do and lots of cool people in this local diy scene here
im going to do the wiki for oklahoma city 
today it should help you out somehow


----------



## KillyKillKill

my names justin, I play in a band called the shanty vamps. We're on a
tour with our buddies No High Fives to Bullshit. We're all kids who
weened into music off hardcore records but somehow ended up playing
pop-punk. So it's a lot tougher than your average "wanna-wanna-girlfriend" variety I suppose - but not by much.

Bands we're friends with and play with, and kinda sound like, to give
you an idea: Off With Their Heads, RVIVR, Drunken Boat, Glue,
Crackbox, Muhammadali, blah blah blah etc

Anyways, we need help with shows in oklahoma,texas, and/or louisiana - we all help run a space here in denver called blast-o-mat - and we're hoping you might be able to help us out with a last-minute show. I know that sucks, but the guy booking us in both Norman and Dallas apparently flaked hard, and if we don't find at least one show, well we're pretty screwed.

WE WILL PLAY ANYWHERE. Early house show, diy spot, warehouse, crappy
"rock" bar, anything! You can make it a free show, we'll pass around a
tip bucket and hopefully sell t-shirts. Seriously, if nothing else,
tell me the dive bar punks hang out at in your city and we'll plug in.

I know it's not much notice, but any help is greatly appreciated - if
you're unable to book it, even just a point in the right direction
would be amazing.

Thanks!

Shanty Vamps, No High Fives to Bullshit

need a show for Tuesday May 18th or Wednesday May 19th (or both!!),
preferably all ages and cheap

Oklahoma City, Norman, Dallas, Denton, Ft Worth, Baton Rouge or
anywhere along that path!!!

myspace.com/shantyvamps 
(free music download - Shanty Vamps)

myspace.com/nohighfivestobullshit

myspace.com/bummerbooking <--- if you ever know anyone who needs a diy
show in denver


thanks again,
justin
713-249-4279


----------



## KillyKillKill

sorry, my email is [email protected]m


----------

